# [Essentials]Music



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Essentials Music!*

First of all I would like to thanks the staff for this board.
Its a great advancement and will do us all good. 
So thanks Staff!

Ok so this is the *Essentials:Music*
All you do is post your favorie bands,singers etc with their genre.
As long as they are acctally good and not something like the Jonas Brothers then Ill add it in.
Rules:
_10+ Votes_=You dont know whats music without them!
_5+ Votes_=Should be on your iPod!
_2+ Votes_=Go hear a few songs when your bored!

*You dont know whats music without them:
None yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Should be on your iPod:**
Linkin Park
Beatles
Metallica
Nirvania
Queen
Foo Fighters


Go hear a few songs when your bored:**
Bullet for my valentine
Avenged Sevenfold
Daft Punk
Queen
Bon Jovi
Oasis
Nirvania
Five Finger Death Punch
Cephalic Carnage
Benighted 
Burnt by the Sun
Aborted
Pyorrhoea
cephalotripsy 
Spawn of Possession
naildown
Archeon
Arsis
Thine Eyes Bleed
Be'lakor
Pain Confessor
Evemaster 
Vespers Descent
Darkthrone
Immortal
Slayer
Toxic
Panic
Nuclear Assault 
Rise Against
Foo Fighters
U2
Cold Play 
Green Day
Sum 41
Led Zeppelin 
Black Sabbath 
Them Crooked Vultures 
George Harrison 
John Lennon 
Marilyn Manson 
Nine Inch Nails 
Tool 
A Perfect Circle 
Keane 
MUSE 
System of a Down
Rush 
The Killers
Stereophonics
Incubus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Snow Patrol
Radiohead
Breaking Benjamin
Lostprophets
Megadeth
Paramore
Rage Against the Machine
Queens of the Stone Age
'Weird Al' Yankovic
Justice
Placebo 
Pearl Jam
The Clash 


I want to give a special thanks to Domination for helping me maintain the thread.
Thanks Bro your a great friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> As long as they are acctally good and not something like the Jonas Brothers then Ill add it in.



You can't even respect others' taste? I think pop is crappy too, but there are tons of teens that go rabid over the Jonas and Hana Montana.

Are you sure you can do this?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

fine anything that gets enough votes is in


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's actually a fact that the Jonas Brothers and Miley Cyrus are bad. It's been proven by science.

+1 Coheed and Cambria [Hard Rock]
+1 Beatles [Pop/Rock]
+1 Marilyn Manson [Metal]
+1 Nine Inch Nails [Metal/Electronica]
+1 Tool [Metal]
+1 A Perfect Circle [Metal]
+1 Keane [Brit Pop?]
+1 Muse [Rock]
+1 Gorillaz [Electronica/Alternative]
+1 Oasis [Brit Pop?]
+1 System of a Down [Metal]
+1 Rush [Prog Rock]


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

+1:
Bullet for my valentine
Avenged Sevenfold
Metallica
Five Finger Death Punch
Cephalic Carnage
Benighted 
Burnt by the Sun
Aborted
Pyorrhoea
cephalotripsy 
Spawn of Possession
naildown
Archeon
Arsis
Thine Eyes Bleed
Be'lakor
Pain Confessor
Evemaster 
Vespers Descent
Darkthrone
Immortal
Slayer
Toxic
Panic
Nuclear Assault


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 
Led Zeppelin [Hard Rock/ Blues Rock/ Folk Rock/ Heavy Metal]
Aerosmith [Hard Rock/ Rock/ Pop Rock]
Iron Maiden [Heavy Metal/ Hard Rock]
Bruce Dickinson [Heavy Metal/ Hard Rock]
Sex Pistols [Punk Rock]
Rise Against [Hardcore Punk/ Punk Rock/ Melodic Hardcore]
Foo Fighters [Rock/ Alternative Rock]
Nirvana [Grunge]
Black Sabbath [Heavy Metal/ Metal/ Doom Metal/ Hard Rock]
Jimi Hendrix/ The Jimi Hendrix Experience [Blues Rock/ Psychedelic Rock/ Blues]
Ozzy Osbourne [Heavy Metal/ Hard Rock/ Rock]
Black Label Society [Heavy Metal/ Metal]
Pride & Glory [Southern Rock]
The Beatles [Rock/ Pop]
Bon Jovi [Hard Rock/ Glam Metal/ Pop Rock/ Rock]
KISS [Hard Rock/ Glam Metal/ Disco]
Mötley Crüe [Hard Rock/ Galm Metal]
Uriah Heep [Hard Rock/ Heavy Metal]
Them Crooked Vultures [Alternative Rock]
The Who [Rock/ Hard Rock]
The Yardbirds [Blues Rock/ R&B(Rhythm & Blues, not crappy contemporary R&B)]
The White Stripes [Alternative Rock]
Van Halen [Hard Rock/ Glam Metal]
George Harrison [Rock/ Pop]
John Lennon [Rock/ Pop]
Ringo Starr [Rock/Pop]
Daughtry [Alternative Rock/ Post-Grunge]
The Animals [Blues Rock/ Rock and Roll/ Soul/ R&B(Again, not crappy contemporary R&B)]
The Stooges [Protopunk/ Punk Rock/ Garage Rock]
Chickenfoot [Hard Rock]
Deep Purple [Hard Rock/ Heavy Metal/ Blues Rock]

I actually like a ton of bands._
_


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> +1:
> Bullet for my valentine
> Avenged Sevenfold
> Metallica
> ...


Metalfreak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On another note, 1,000th post!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks for the compliment


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> thanks for the compliment


No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You too Dommy!


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> You too Dommy!



Nah, I'm more of Classical Rock, Hard Rock and Heavy Metal, not much for the rest of the metal sub-genres though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyway, how about some broad genres for cool color coating?

- Rock (classic rock, hard rock, prog rock, etc)
- Metal (classic metal, new metal, death metal, screamo, prog metal, punk, etc)
- Electronica (dance and synth'd music)
- Pop (self explanatory)
- Hip-Hop (rap and hip-hop)
- Classical (stuff like Mozart as well as oldies like Frank Sinatra, as well as orchestral music)
- Alternative (essentially "other", or non-classifiable)

Also, the title should be "[Essentials] Music Artists]". Saying music in general could mean albums, concerts, etc.


----------



## Jei (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Queen
+1 The Police
+1 Yanni
+1 Enya

And now for some classical stuff:
+1 Beethoven
+1 Chopin
+1 Ravel
+1 Wagner

I really like instrumental music


----------



## personager (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Linkin Park
+1 The Killers
+1 Kings of Leon
+1 Stereophonics
+1 Green Day
+1 Incubus
+1 U2
+1 Coldplay
+1 Red Hot Chili Peppers
+1 The Fray
+1 Switchfoot
+1 Snow Patrol
+1 Rise Against
+1 Oasis
+1 Radiohead
+1 Nirvana
+1 Lifehouse
+1 The Temper Trap


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 27, 2009)

Ilona Europa (Pop, Dance Ambient)
Jean Michel Jarre (Electronica, Ambient)
Nobuo Uematsu (lol) (Composing)
That's all for now


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

w00t i got a name on the 1st page already
comon NeSchen we need metal on the list!!!!


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 27, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> +1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



also +1:


Spoiler



August Burns Red
Breaking Benjamin
Enter Shikari
FLOW
Funeral For A Friend
Good Charlotte
Hadouken!
Linkin Park
Lostprophets (the old stuff)
Masami Akita
MegaDeath
Paramore
Rage Against The Machine
Rise Against
Still Remains


the quote means I +1 all that also


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> w00t i got a name on the 1st page already
> comon NeSchen we need metal on the list!!!!



I already added my list of good metal. Screamo is, in my opinion, terrible music that's just senseless anger. Marilyn Manson isn't senseless anger, it's just a little fucked up.

Also, you should make the lowest tier 1+ votes. It's A LOT easier to keep track of votes that way, trust me. You may also want to add spoilers since odds are these lists are gonna be very long.

Anyway, more +1's, mainly to get some names on the list.

+1 Avenged Sevenfold [Metal]
+1 George Harrison [Rock?]
+1 John Lennon [Rock?]
+1 Foo Fighters [Rock]
+1 The Killers [Rock/Pop?]
+1 Stereophonics [Rock]
+1 Nirvana [Metal] (I forgot to include Grunge under Metal)
+1 U2 [Rock]
+1 Queen [Rock]

And the first -1's!

-1 Coldplay


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 27, 2009)

can't believe I forgot Foo Fighters O.O +1 for them also


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

I think there shouldn't be -1.

Music is a broad thing, spanning so many genres, its all in people's taste. You don't like it doesn't mean its not good. If its really _that_ terrible, there won't really be that many votes, will there?

And yes, there should be spoilers tags because there are so many artists, its not hard to imagine a long list of names.

Edit: Quite a few with 2 votes and above now! And foo fighters have 3! I just love FF and Dave Grohl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His a great drummer too, and I love his drumming comeback in Them Crooked Vultures.

Continued +1:
Queens of the Stone Age [Stoner Rock/ Hard Rock/ Alternative Rock]
Queen [Hard Rock/ Rock/ Glam Metal]
Metallica [Heavy Metal/ Trash Metal/ Hard Rock]
Breaking Benjamin [Alternative Rock/ Post-Grunge]
Public Image Ltd. [Post-Punk]
L'Arc~en~Ciel [J-Rock/ Alternative Metal/ Pop Rock]
GLAY [J-Rock/ Alternative Metal/ Pop Rock]
"Weird Al" Yankovics [Varying genres/ parody]
Tenacious D [Comedy Rock/ Metal]
Apocalyptica [Symphonic Metal]
Judas Priest [Heavy Metal/ Hard Rock]
FM Static [Alternative Rock]
The All-American Rejects [Alterantive Rock]
Wolfmother [Hard Rock/ Heavy Metal]
Joe Satriani [Rock guitarist]
Zakk Wylde [Rock guitarist]
Joe Perry [Rock guitarist]


----------



## personager (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 The Beatles
+1 Michael Bubble
+1 Jimmy Eat World
+1 Hoobastank
+1 Guns N' Roses
+1 Goo Goo Dolls
+1 Foo Fighters
+1 Dave Matthews Band
+1 Creed
+1 Blue October
+1 Blink-182
+1 30 Seconds to Mars
+1 Yoko Shimomura
+1 Fredric Chopin
+1 Yasunori Mitsuda


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Linkin Park
Akon
Chris Brown
Ne-Yo
Eminem
Blink 182
Sum 41
Metallica
Beatles
Rise Against
Foo Fighters
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Coldplay
Crookers
David Guetta
Flo Ride
Green Day
LMFAO
LostProphets
Michael Jackson
Mika
Queen
Pussy Cat Dolls


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 28, 2009)

+1
A7X [Metal]
Asian Kung-Fu Generation [Rock]
Blink182 [Pop Punk]
Big D and the Kids Table [Ska/Punk]
Celldweller [Electronica/Metal]
Daft Punk [Electronica]
Deftones [Alternative/Metal]
+Déspair'sRay+ [Industrial/Rock]
Emilie Autumn [Violindustrial]
Foo Fighters [Rock]
Godsmack [Alternative/Metal]
HIGH AND MIGHTY COLOR [Rock]
Hinder [Rock]
Incubis [Alternative]
Justice [Electronica]
KoRn [Metal/Industrial]
Lostprophets [Rock]
Maximum the Hormone [Rock/Metal]
Mindless Self Indulgence [Punk/Electronica]
New Found Glory [Pop Punk]
Nine Inch Nails [Alternative]
ONE OK ROCK [Rock]
OCRemix (the whole group deserves one, especially as there are too many single artists who are part of it) [GAME]
Pillar [Rock]
Placebo [Alternative/Rock]
Prodigy [Electronica]
Puddle of Mudd [Rock]
Queen [Rock]
Queens of the Stone Age [Rock]
Rage Against the Machine [Hip-Hop/Rock]
Saliva [Rock]
The Secret Machines [Rock]
The Spill Canvas [Alternative]
Stroke9 [Rock]
System of a Down [Metal]
Them Crooked Vultures [Alternative/Rock]
Thousand Foot Krutch [Rock]
Tool [Alternative/Rock]
Trapt [Rock]
Vaeda [Rock]
Weird Al [Alternative]
Yoko Kanno [GAME]
Zebrahead [Pop Punk]
Zeromancer [Electronica]

I think that covers everything for now...


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitions of essential on the Web:

-absolutely necessary; vitally necessary; "essential tools and materials"; "funds essential to the completion of the project"; "an indispensable ...

-basic and fundamental; "the essential feature"

-all-important(a): of the greatest importance; "the all-important subject of disarmament"; "crucial information"; "in chess cool nerves are of the essence"

-being or relating to or containing the essence of a plant etc; "essential oil"

-necessity: anything indispensable; "food and shelter are necessities of life"; "the essentials of the good life"; "allow farmers to buy their requirements under favorable conditions"; "a place where the requisites of water fuel and fodder can be obtained"


----------



## nutella (Nov 28, 2009)

avenged sevenfold
bullet for my valentine
all that remains
paramore (odd, i know)

oh, and daft punk. everyone loves a little daft punk


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 28, 2009)

Avenges Sevenfold
Green Day
My Chemical Romance
Moneen
Coldplay
against me!
Wolfmother
sum 41
Billy Talent
Three Days Grace
Queen!!! haha
video gamers live anyone???
Panic! at the disco
Relient K
Dashboard Confessional 
Linkin park
Weezer


----------



## updowners (Nov 28, 2009)

Can I vote for music that are on Newgrounds?


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've always been fan of Daft Punk, and lately I'm listening to Justice and Digitalism, same label all of them, so pretty much the same kind of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...!!


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 28, 2009)

The ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
You've got to
The rickroll
The World (deathnote themesong)


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 28, 2009)

+1 Beatles
+1 Tool
+1 A Perfect Circle 
+1 Keane
+1 Gorillaz 
+1 Oasis 
+1 System of a Down 
+1 Rush 
+1 Band of Horses


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

+1
Bob Marley
Burning Spear
Bad Religion
Face to Face
Steel Pulse
Minor Threat
Tom Petty
Good Riddance
AFI


.......and lately its been traditional Chinese music.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Just did a little counting and found that Queen and Foo Fighters each have 6 votes! Beatles have 5. Now we have some names to put in the "Should be in your iPod" section! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, more +1:
AC/DC [hard Rock/ Heavy Metal]
The Rolling Stones [R&B/ Rock/ Blues Rock/ Rock and Roll/ Blues]
Iggy Pop [Hard Rock/ Punk Rock/ Protopunk]
Eagles [Rock/ Country Rock/ Folk Rock]
Lynyrd Skynyrd [Southern Rock]
The Kinks [Rock/ Pop/ hard Rock]
Journey [Rock/ Hard Rock]
Trans-Siberian Orchestra [Symphonic Metal]
Santana [Rock/ Hard Rock/ Latin Rock/ Blues Rock]
The Firm [Blues Rock/ Hard Rock]
Creedence Clearwater Revival [Rock/ Country Rock]
Foreigner [Rock/ Hard Rock]
Red Hot Chili Peppers [Alternative Rock/ Funk Rock]
Stone Temple Pilots [Grunge/ Alternative Rock]
Ten Years After [Blues Rock]
Strike Anywhere [Hardcore Punk]
Noriyuki Asakura [Anime OST]
Toshihiko Sahashi [Anime OST]


----------



## pichon64 (Nov 28, 2009)

*+10*
Frank Zappa
Nirvana
Morphine
Miles Davis
Muse
King Crimson
Jethro Tull
Pearl Jam


----------



## lostreverie (Nov 28, 2009)

Pearl Jam
The Killers (Hot Fuss)
Nirvana
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Beatles
The Clash
Metallica (Master of Puppets)
Megadeth (Rust in Peace)
Trans-Siberian Orchestra
Marilyn Manson (Mechanical Animals)
Radiohead

good luck keeping all this in order.  I hope I can start a good trend by recommending some albums to start with in parenthesis.  especially for people naming japanese composers, these people have a whole lot of works (lots of them throw-away songs in anime/game osts that don't work outside their environment) so it would be great if people pointed out songs/albums to start with.


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 28, 2009)

+1

Nirvana
MUSE 
Placebo
The cure
The clash
Radiohead
The strokes
Slipknot
Jack's Mannequin
Daft punk

More to come if I remember xD


----------



## Jaems (Nov 28, 2009)

This list isn't essential. I think it's actually pretty bad so far.

EDIT:
Except for this:


			
				pichon64 said:
			
		

> +10
> Frank Zappa
> Nirvana
> Morphine
> ...


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> This list isn't essential. I think it's actually pretty bad so far.



Thank you for reminding us that _all of our_ opinions don't matter and only _your_ favorites are essential and are "good", if there is actually a use for this word.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 28, 2009)

Did I really say that?
Because obviously, you couldn't tell I was _expressing my opinion_.

People have different tastes.
The list so far is completely incompatible with my taste.
If I say so, don't cry over it.

EDIT:
To make this post not useless, I will recommend some music:
+1 Miley Cyrus
+1 Jonas Brothers
+1 Taylor Swift
+1 Kanye West


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> To make this post not useless, I will recommend some music:
> +1 Miley Cyrus
> +1 Jonas Brothers
> +1 Taylor Swift
> +1 Kanye West




Good Joke!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 28, 2009)

Anything from Opeth


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

+1

Queen,
The Killers
Cinderella (That's MUSIC, not some disney shit)
Snow patrol
Bon jovi



Edit: aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh 666 views for this topic


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

K, last time bullshit99 asked me to help him a little, and I was kinda bored today so I tried compiling all the votes in this thread. May not be accurate cos I was just using the mozilla search function and my math sucks. But should be _somewhat_ accurate. Feel free to recount if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its still unorganised, so rocky can organize it a little.

*You dont know whats music without them: 10+

Should be on your iPod: 5+
Queen (7)
Foo Fighters (6)
The Beatles (6)
Nirvana (6)
Avenged Sevenfold (5)
Metallica (5)

Go hear a few songs when your bored:* 2+


Spoiler



Led Zeppelin (2)
Black Sabbath (2)
Rise Against (4)
Bon Jovi (2)
Them Crooked Vultures (2)
George Harrison (2)
John Lennon (2)
Marilyn Manson (2)
Nine Inch Nails (2)
Tool (3)
A Perfect Circle (2)
Keane (2)
MUSE (3)
Oasis (3)
System of a Down (3)
Rush (2) 
Bullet for my Valentine (3)
Five Finger Death Punch (2)
Cephalic Carnage (2)
Benighted (2)
Burnt by the Sun  (2)
Aborted (2)
Pyorrhoea (2)
Cephalotripsy (2)
Spawn of Possession (2)
Naildown (2)
Archeon (2)
Arsis (2)
Thine Eyes Bleed  (2)
Be'lakor (2)
Pain Confessor (2)
Evemaster  (2)
Vespers Descent (2)
Darkthrone (2)
Immortal (2)
Slayer (2)
Toxic (2)
Panic (2)
Nuclear Assault (2)
Linkin Park (4)
The Killers (4)
Stereophonics (2)
Green Day (3)
Incubus (2)
U2 (2)
Coldplay (3)
Red Hot Chili Peppers (4)
Snow Patrol (2)
Radiohead (3)
Breaking Benjamin (2)
Lostprophets (3)
Megadeth (2)
Paramore (2)
Rage Against the Machine (2)
Queens of the Stone Age (2)
'Weird Al' Yankovic (2)
Sum41 (2)
Daft Punk (4)
Justice (2)
Placebo (2)
Pearl Jam (2)
The Clash (2)



Updated to alidsl's post. Edit: silent sniper's post


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 1, 2009)

+1:
amon amarth
behemoth
belphegor
black sabbath
blind guardian
cannibal corpse
children of bodom
death
deceased
dismember
the faceless
gwar
heaven and hell
led zeppelin

all i feel like recommending for now


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 2, 2009)

UPDATE


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 2, 2009)

iPod should probably be taken out of the first post.

1)Apple is for pretentious faggots, and anyone serious about music shouldn't own one (terrible quality compared to something like a Cowon), ridiculously overpriced for the limited features, and only works with limiting music players like iTunes that have so little features they aren't worth their Megabytes in salt.

2)It might be very 'light' but it's advertising in a sense.

Just put MP3 player man.


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 4, 2009)

The post should be entitled as: "Essentials for Metal and Rock" and not for music because from the list I can only see metal and rock


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 4, 2009)

Then let's start getting some country up there!

+1 Darius Rucker
+1 Mongtomery Gentry
+1 Zac Brown Band
+1 Taylor Swift
+1 Willie Nelson

Man I want to go to chili cook off this year, just to hear zac brown band live ~ D:


----------



## Domination (Dec 5, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> The post should be entitled as: "Essentials for Metal and Rock" and not for music because from the list I can only see metal and rock



I would say I have actually went through every single one of the posts and I have seen rap, its not that we are biased towards metal, its because no one is backing up the votes of the rap and hip hop artists.

And the list is far from being essential for metal and rock. They are mostly 80/90s and after, when rock is strongest in 60s/70s and metal in 80s during NWOBHM. On the list, there are a few classic bands that shaped rock, other than that, the others are just because of people's preferences.

Rather than saying that, why don't you just back up the artists you like?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 5, 2009)

If you'll be having this as wide as Rock->Rap->Country I suggest grouping them under the headers based on genre. Don't go too in depth in genres, keep it simple though.

Maybe somethinglike:
Rock
Rap
Country
Metal
Classical
Alternative (Catch all for any faggot that thinks the band they like 'doesn't fit into genres because they're too cool')


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 slayer
+1 pantera
+1 megadeth
+1 metallica
+1 sepultura
+1 iron maden
+1 pearl jam
+1 green day
+1 alice in chains


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 Disarmonia Mundi (MeloDeath)
+1 Fear Of Domination (MeloDeath / Death Industral Metal)


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

Jonas Brothers
Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure how anyone likes Jonas Brothers.

Miley Cyrus is good though.

Oh and...
+1 Backstreet Boys (Don't spazz, they have good songs)


----------



## Fornetti (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 Atreyu
+1 Foo Fighters
+1 Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 10, 2009)

AC/DC
Africa Bambaataa
Arctic Monkeys
Aretha Franklin
Ash
Beastie Boys
Beck
Big Country
Black Sabbath
Blind Melon
Blondie
Blur
Bo Didley
Bob Marley
Bobby Darin
Bobby Vee
Bobby Womack
Booker T. & the M.G.'s
Bruce Springsteen
Candi Staton
Canned Heat
Cardigans
Chuck Berry
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Curtis Mayfield
Cyndi Lauper
Cypress Hill
David Bowie
David Byrne
Deacon Blue
Dean Martin
Deep Purple
Dexy's Midnight Runners
Diana Ross & The Supremes
Dire Straits
Dirty Prety Things
Donovan
Dr Dre
Eagles
Ella Fitzgerald
Elton John
Elvis Presley
Erasure
Eurythmics
Faithless
Fleetwood Mac
Foo Fighters
Frank Sinatra
Garbage
Gil Scott-Heron
Glasvegas
Gorillaz
Grandmaster Flash
Guns & Roses
Hank Williams
Ian Dury & The Blockheads
Iggy Pop
INXS
Jackie Wilson
James Brown
Jamiroquai
Jethro Tull
Jimi Hendrix Experience
John Lee Hooker
Johny Cash
Joy Division
Julie London
Jurassic 5
Kaiser Chiefs
Kings of Leon
Kirsty MacColl
Led Zeppelin
Lee Scratch Perry
Lemon Jelly
Leonard Cohen
Link Wray
Lou Reed
Louis Armstrong
Lynrd Skynyrd
Madness
Madonna
Mamas and the Papas
Manic Street Preachers
Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
Marvin Gaye
Men at Work
Michael Jackson
Morrisey
Muse
N.W.A
Nat King Cole
Nina Simone
Nirvana
Outkast
Parliament
Paul Weller
Pierre Henry
Pink Floyd
Pixies
Portishead
Primal Scream
Prince
Prince Buster
Pulp
Queen
Radiohead
Rage Against the Machine
Ray Charles
Red Hot Chili Peppers
REM
Rod Stewart
Roxy Music
Santana
Seasick Steve
Snoop Dogg
Squeeze
Stevie Wonder
Suede
Sugar Hill Gang
Supergrass
Talking Heads
Tears for Fears
Tenacious D
The Animals
The Beach Boys
The Beatles
The Beautiful South
The Breeders
The Clash
The Cure
The Doors
The Dubliners
The Housemartins
The Jam
The Kinks
The Libertines
The Monkees
The Pogues
The Ramones
The Rolling Stones
The Sex Pistols
The Smiths
The Stone Roses
The Stranglers
The Strokes
The Traveling Wilburys
The White stripes
Thin Lizzy
Tina Turner
Tom Jones
Tony Bennett
Tony Christie
Tracy Chapman
U2
Van Morrison
War
Warren Zevon
Weezer
Willie Nelson
Wilson Pickett
Wu-Tang Clan
ZZ Top

Well you did ask. Mwahahaha


----------



## ericling (Dec 11, 2009)

+1 Flo Rida

Suggestion for Rockstar
You should write the type beside the name.e.g Flo Rida*(SINGER)* Sugar*(Songs)*


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 12, 2009)

+1 Metallica
+1 Alice in Chains
+1 Korn
+1 Pantera
+1 Rage Against The Machine
+1 Slipknot
+1 Disturbed
+1 Black Sabbath
+1 Muse
+1 Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 16, 2009)

Pearl Jam
Oasis
Foo Fighters
Stone Temple Pilots
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Beatles
Rush


----------



## Jaems (Dec 17, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Not sure how anyone likes Jonas Brothers.
> 
> Miley Cyrus is good though.
> 
> ...


BEST TROLL IN HISTORY
But I will try and outdo him.

+1 The Wiggles
+1 The Jonas Brothers
+1 Dora The Explorer 
+1 50 Cent
+1 Insane Clown Posse
+1 Vanilla Ice

Also, +1 N'Sync, +1 Spice Girls


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 17, 2009)

n**** I wasn't trollin''.

Also N'Sync was shit tier compared to Backstreet Boys, although Justin was good. Spice Girls had no notable long lasting songs.

If you're a Juggalo I'll murder you in your sleep. Vanilla Ice was actually good
+1 Vanilla Ice

Jonas brothers are shit tier faggots, Wiggles are terrible (Sometimes I had to wake up early in the morning and wait for school while my brother would have the TV on listening to this faggotry, wanted to stab him)

>50 Cent
Fuck, you win as a troll, I give up.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 18, 2009)

-7

Hannah Montana
Miley Cyrus


----------



## Jaems (Dec 19, 2009)

+99999 
Miley Cyrus
Hannah Montana
Jonas Brothers
Taylor Swift
Kanye West


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2009)

Taylor Swift's hit song is fucking annoying as fucking hell.

P.S I don't think this thread was a good idea. There are too many artists and bands to keep track of. And these "Essentials" will be mostly the suggestions of teenage guys.


----------



## Chopders (Dec 19, 2009)

+1 System of a Down
+1 Scars on Broadway
+1 Serj Tankian
+1 Slipknot


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 19, 2009)

+1 =

ATB
Chromeo
Daft Punk
David Bowie
DJ Sammy
DJ Hixxy
Breeze & Styles
Eat Static
Infected Mushroom
Shpongle
Gigi D'Agostino
Darren Styles
KISS
Jamiroquai
Michael Jackson
DJ Sharpnel
System of a Down
Pendulum
Pogo
Prodigy
Queen
Ronald Jenkees
Scott Brown
Sarah Cracknell
TOTO
Fragma
Bang!
Juno Reactor
Kraftwerk


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> +99999
> Miley Cyrus
> Hannah Montana
> Jonas Brothers
> ...



Are you being serious or just being a retard?


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

Beyonce fer sure


----------



## Jaems (Dec 20, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you implying?
Frankly, I'm offended that you even ask that question.

edit: Also, can Rockstar please update the first post and add these artists? I'm not the only one who has recommended them.


----------

